# Bags for packaging?



## etoile (Aug 21, 2006)

I am looking at Uline for bags for my tshirts. 

I think the roll of bags size 9x12 would be the perfect size to fit a tee.....what do you think? How do you all seal them? With a label placed over the folded top in the center? 

If you don't use Uline...who do you use for your packaging supplies?


----------



## Dave 2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

i considered getting that size but went ahead and got the 10x15. im glad that i did because my xx and xxxl shirt barely fit in that 10in width, i have about 2 inches availible in the length, but it still looks neat. (i think the 9x12 would have been to small for me) i seal it with clear labels.


----------



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

I just made my first purchase with Uline, and it should be here today. They seem to be very fast and reasonable. So far so good with them! I'll let you know how the rest goes...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I think the roll of bags size 9x12 would be the perfect size to fit a tee.....what do you think? How do you all seal them? With a label placed over the folded top in the center?


I use the 10 inch ones that fold over at the top so they don't need a seal.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Are these the ones you ordered Rodney and Sarah? What size did you order?Uline Tear-Proof Polyolefin Mailers - Uline

I only need 12 of them, but it looks like buying a case of 100 is going to be cheaper than buying 12 bubble padded envelopes at target.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Robin said:


> Are these the ones you ordered Rodney and Sarah? What size did you order?Uline Tear-Proof Polyolefin Mailers - Uline
> 
> I only need 12 of them, but it looks like buying a case of 100 is going to be cheaper than buying 12 bubble padded envelopes at target.


Those are the ones I use for sending out via first class mail (the 12 x 15.5" ones)



> I only need 12 of them, but it looks like buying a case of 100 is going to be cheaper than buying 12 bubble padded envelopes at target.


Yeah, for $24 bucks for 100, it's hard to go wrong 

But there are clear ones that I use to put the folded shirt in before it goes in that mailer.


----------



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

Yah, those are good. I got my order from them, I bought several different things and I got it so quickly, and yes you need to buy a lot, but You can't go wrong with the price!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh Great Thanks Rodney.....I was looking for those clear bags too!!
Thanks Sarah!! I had uline's catalogue around here some place, sometimes its just easier looking thru the catalogue than it is to search the website.

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## ravagenrumble (May 1, 2007)

Robin said:


> Are these the ones you ordered Rodney and Sarah? What size did you order?Uline Tear-Proof Polyolefin Mailers - Uline
> 
> I only need 12 of them, but it looks like buying a case of 100 is going to be cheaper than buying 12 bubble padded envelopes at target.


WOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!
i wasn't getting really stressed out but i had a late night just researching through the forum...

my last step was finding out what my t-shirt forum friends use for shipping out 1 or 2 t shirts at a time!!!!!!!!

heheheheheheheheehe i am so happy i found this page
i give thanks family

peace


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Has anyone got the printed t-shirt bags. It says 6000 minimum but seems like a good price. Just wanted to know if they were good quality

Thanks


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Those are the ones I use for sending out via first class mail (the 12 x 15.5" ones)


About how much does it cost to send?

Do you use a clear poly bag, place it inside the self seal mailers and mail it out?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

EnvyApparel said:


> About how much does it cost to send?
> 
> Do you use a clear poly bag, place it inside the self seal mailers and mail it out?


Between $2-$3 with delivery confirmation via endicia.com



> Do you use a clear poly bag, place it inside the self seal mailers and mail it out?


Yes, most of the time I use a clear poly bag to put the t-shirt inside before putting it into the shipping envelope. I get my t-shirts bagged and folded at the screen printer, so they are ready to ship out. Check with your local screen printers to see if they offer any "finishing" services like folding/bagging/relabeling


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

what service plan do you use on endicia and what labels do you print on at home with you inkjet?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

EnvyApparel said:


> what service plan do you use on endicia and what labels do you print on at home with you inkjet?


I don't use an inkjet printer anymore for printing shipping labels (uses too much ink).

I just signed into endicia to check and I'm using the *Annual, Premium Service* plan.

I have a ZEBRA Thermal 2844 printer for printing labels. It's the same kind they use at the UPS store. You can use it with endicia and with UPS. It uses heat to print the labels instead of ink, so you don't ever need to buy ink.

I bought my thermal printer and label supplies from eBay. 

I get my shipping labels from this seller: eBay Store - Printers Labels and More: Free Shipping Items, 4 x 6 Direct Thermal Labels

You can probably find lots of sellers on eBay that sell the Zebra 2844


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

We use a bag like this, but it cheaper because its generic from our box supplier.
12 x 15 1/2" Self-Seal White Tyvek Envelopes S-5155 - Uline
We fold the shirt and insert into this, no bag inside of bag. Most cases the customer cuts be bag open anyway because there tough so why have it in another bag? We also use a ZEBRA Thermal 2844 printer both for UPS and USPS, UPS provides the labels for free. It takes about 20 seconds to fold a shirt if you know how. I will try and post the video on how.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks all...good post. i wanted to try something other than u-line.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

Uline is cool, and their catalogs are reminescent of cool old school---have you guys tried ebay? Sometimes I get packing items for almost nothing there. Uline I hove found to be a little pricey on some things.

mary


----------

